# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  الاقتصاد الكلى

## د/ابراهيم عبدالله

١١إطار الاقتصاد الكلي والمالية العامة للمدى المتوسط
للضفة الغربية وغزة ١
ملخص وافعقب انقضاء الموازنة الطارئة لعام ٢٠٠٧ ، شرعت السلطة الفلسطينية في تنفيذ عدد من الإصلاحات في مجال
المالية العامة. وعلى الرغم من وجود شكوك سياسية وصعوبات تكتنف الوضع الأمني، يجري حاليا اتباع سياسة
مالية عامة تتسم بالاحتراز، بسبل عديدة من بينها تطبيق سياسة صارمة في التعيين في الوظائف الحكومية وترشيد
التزامات الإنفاق غير المرتبط بالأجور. ويرتكز إطار الاقتصاد الكلي والمالية العامة الذي تعتمده السلطات على
أداء المالية العامة الذي تحسن في النصف الثاني من عام ٢٠٠٧ . ويهدف هذا الإطار إلى خفض العجز المتكرر
– في الموازنة بصورة مطردة بنسبة ٣,٧ % من إجمالي الناتج المحلي سنويا في المتوسط خلال الفترة ٢٠٠٨
٢٠١٠ . وسيعتمد هذا التصحيح في المالية العامة على استمرار خفض النفقات المتكررة وصافي الإقراض،
وخصوصا من خلال: ( ١) تجميد مستوى الأجور وتجميد التعيينات الجديدة في الوظائف الحكومية (باستثناء
قطاعي الصحة والتعليم)؛ ( ٢) تنفيذ تدابير لخفض الدعم على فواتير المرافق الخدمية؛ ( ٣) مواصلة تحسين نظام
الإدارة المالية العامة. ويرى خبراء صندوق النقد الدولي أن الإطار التصحيحي المقترح طموح ولكنه ممكن
. التحقيق، ولا سيما بالرجوع إلى سجل ما تحقق من أعمال منذ يونيو ٢٠٠٧
وسوف تؤدي قوة نمو القطاع الخاص إلى تيسير استمرارية تصحيح أوضاع المالية العامة الذي تقوم به
السلطة الفلسطينية. فالنمو في الضفة الغربية وغزة يعتمد كثيرا على التجارة مع إسرائيل وعلى حرية حركة
البضائع والأشخاص داخل الأراضي الفلسطينية. كما أن إحياء الاستثمار الخاص سيتطلب مجهودا رئيسيا في
مجال الإعمار. ولذلك يتعين إرخاء القيود الإسرائيلية على الحركة والعبور. كما سيتعين أيضا أن تزداد مساعدات
المانحين، سواء لتمويل العجز المتكرر في الموازنة (والذي يبلغ ١,٣ مليار دولار أمريكي سنويا خلال الفترة
٢٠١٠ ) أو لبرنامج الاستثمار العام (والذي يبلغ في المتوسط ٥٥٠ مليون دولار أمريكي سنويا). – ٢٠٠٨
ويفترض في ظل هذه التوقعات أن ينمو إجمالي الناتج المحلي بنسبة ٥% في المتوسط سنويا خلال الفترة ٢٠٠٨
٢٠١٠ . كما يفترض كذلك ألا يزداد نصيب الفرد من الدخل الحقيقي إلا بنسبة طفيفة، وألا يتراجع معدل البطالة –
كثيرا، نتيج ً ة للنمو السكاني الذي تصل نسبته إلى ٤% سنويا ولزيادة قوة العمل بوتيرة سريعة. وسيتعين أن تقوم
١ أعدّ هذا التقرير فريق مؤلف من أسامة كنعان، وهنري ما، وبرايت أوكوجو، وجويل توجا- بيرناتي، ورومان زيتك.
للضفة الغربية وغزة ١
ملخص وافعقب انقضاء الموازنة الطارئة لعام ٢٠٠٧ ، شرعت السلطة الفلسطينية في تنفيذ عدد من الإصلاحات في مجال
المالية العامة. وعلى الرغم من وجود شكوك سياسية وصعوبات تكتنف الوضع الأمني، يجري حاليا اتباع سياسة
مالية عامة تتسم بالاحتراز، بسبل عديدة من بينها تطبيق سياسة صارمة في التعيين في الوظائف الحكومية وترشيد
التزامات الإنفاق غير المرتبط بالأجور. ويرتكز إطار الاقتصاد الكلي والمالية العامة الذي تعتمده السلطات على
أداء المالية العامة الذي تحسن في النصف الثاني من عام ٢٠٠٧ . ويهدف هذا الإطار إلى خفض العجز المتكرر
– في الموازنة بصورة مطردة بنسبة ٣,٧ % من إجمالي الناتج المحلي سنويا في المتوسط خلال الفترة ٢٠٠٨
٢٠١٠ . وسيعتمد هذا التصحيح في المالية العامة على استمرار خفض النفقات المتكررة وصافي الإقراض،
وخصوصا من خلال: ( ١) تجميد مستوى الأجور وتجميد التعيينات الجديدة في الوظائف الحكومية (باستثناء
قطاعي الصحة والتعليم)؛ ( ٢) تنفيذ تدابير لخفض الدعم على فواتير المرافق الخدمية؛ ( ٣) مواصلة تحسين نظام
الإدارة المالية العامة. ويرى خبراء صندوق النقد الدولي أن الإطار التصحيحي المقترح طموح ولكنه ممكن
. التحقيق، ولا سيما بالرجوع إلى سجل ما تحقق من أعمال منذ يونيو ٢٠٠٧
وسوف تؤدي قوة نمو القطاع الخاص إلى تيسير استمرارية تصحيح أوضاع المالية العامة الذي تقوم به
السلطة الفلسطينية. فالنمو في الضفة الغربية وغزة يعتمد كثيرا على التجارة مع إسرائيل وعلى حرية حركة
البضائع والأشخاص داخل الأراضي الفلسطينية. كما أن إحياء الاستثمار الخاص سيتطلب مجهودا رئيسيا في
مجال الإعمار. ولذلك يتعين إرخاء القيود الإسرائيلية على الحركة والعبور. كما سيتعين أيضا أن تزداد مساعدات
المانحين، سواء لتمويل العجز المتكرر في الموازنة (والذي يبلغ ١,٣ مليار دولار أمريكي سنويا خلال الفترة
٢٠١٠ ) أو لبرنامج الاستثمار العام (والذي يبلغ في المتوسط ٥٥٠ مليون دولار أمريكي سنويا). – ٢٠٠٨
ويفترض في ظل هذه التوقعات أن ينمو إجمالي الناتج المحلي بنسبة ٥% في المتوسط سنويا خلال الفترة ٢٠٠٨
٢٠١٠ . كما يفترض كذلك ألا يزداد نصيب الفرد من الدخل الحقيقي إلا بنسبة طفيفة، وألا يتراجع معدل البطالة –
كثيرا، نتيج ً ة للنمو السكاني الذي تصل نسبته إلى ٤% سنويا ولزيادة قوة العمل بوتيرة سريعة. وسيتعين أن تقوم
١ أعدّ هذا التقرير فريق مؤلف من أسامة كنعان، وهنري ما، وبرايت أوكوجو، وجويل توجا- بيرناتي، ورومان زيتك.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شكرا على هذا التقرير الهام  دكتور/  ابراهيم

----------

